# LabVIEW



## ByeBye 46085 (12. März 2004)

hallo, kann jemand LabVIEW? habe vor kurzem angefangen mir die Programmiersprache beizubringen. hätte aber halt auch noch Fragen? Hat jemand Kenntnisse darin oder kennt ihr ein gutes Tutorial?

Für alle die LabVIEW nicht kennen sollten: schaut maol bei national instruments vorbei. http://www.ni.com

grüsse chief


----------



## Sapphira (12. August 2004)

Hallo,

hast Du jemanden gefunden, der Dir LabVIEW erklären kann?
Oder vielleicht ein gutes Tutorial?

Ich suche jemanden, der mir hilft, in C++ eine DLL zu schreiben, die ich dann mit LabVIEW benutzen kann.

Gruß
Sapphira


----------



## derdemo (22. August 2004)

hallo,

programmiere nun schon seit mehr als 5 Jahren mit LabView wenns probs gibt einfach PN oder kommt doch mal auf das neu gegründete http://www.Labviewforum.de

google suche: labviewforum 


gruss derdemo

;-)


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (6. September 2004)

Hallo,

@Sapphira: Danke, ich schau mir das Forum mal an.

@derdemo: Leider habe ich noch etwas mit DLLs gemacht.  und mit C++ sowieso nicht.

g chief


----------



## BeFu (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo Chief,

auf meiner homepage http://www.fu-net.de findest Du über PROJEKTE -> LabVIEW Tutorium -> LabVIEW Tutorium das von mir - für die Studierenden - zusammengestellte Tutorium zu LabVIEW 8.0. Diesem Tutorium füge ich in loser Folge noch Ergänzungen hinzu. Mit Nachvollziehen der Beispiele solltest du schnell die Grundlagen der datenflussorientierten, graphischen Programmierung mit LabVIEW kennen lernen. 

Über einen Eintrag von LOB / KRITIK ins Gästebuch meiner homepage freue ich mich immer.

Lösungen und Ansätze zu speziellen Aufgaben findest Du sicher im von derdemo genannten http://www.labviewforum.de.

Viel Spaß bei dem sonnigen Wetter,

BeFu


----------

